# Warhammer End of Times question/request



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Hey all, 
I read a ton of Warhammer 40k, and am all caught up on the HH to date. However I am terribly behind in reading Warhammer fantasy. I've read some short stories here and there, and The Legend of Sigmar, and an older novel with Wine in the title. But I need some help now as this whole End Times thing has really made me interested in reading some warhammer fantasy.
I'm good on the Nagash side, but I am wondering if anyone has a semi-chronological order for fiction involving The Fall of Altdorf. It was either on here or on warseer that someone had a list of things that would be helpful to read, before reading The Return of Nagash, to make sure you get the most out of the story. I am wanting something similar, to kind of fill me in on the Nurgle and The Empire in Warhammer Fantasy, or anything that relates in any way to the fall of Altdorf?

Thanks for anyone's help in advance! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I debate it here with Words of Truth for stuff prior to the Return of Nagash.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1872922#post1872922


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I think that for The Fall of Altdorf the best thing you can do is read the Empire developments that occurred in End Times: Nagash. Words_Of_Truth and I have summarised them as best we can here;

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1881058&postcount=31


LotN


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Brother Lucian said:


> I debate it here with Words of Truth for stuff prior to the Return of Nagash.
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1872922#post1872922





Lord of the Night said:


> I think that for The Fall of Altdorf the best thing you can do is read the Empire developments that occurred in End Times: Nagash. Words_Of_Truth and I have summarised them as best we can here;
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showpost.php?p=1881058&postcount=31
> 
> ...


Thanks for the replies guys!
Much appreciated.
Huge thanks as well Brother Lucian, I am using that list when I read Return of Nagash and co. here shortly(after I finish Joe Abercrombie's books!).
But yeah, would that ebook collection about Emperor Franz help?
http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer/age-of-karl-franz-ebook-collection.htm
I will likely read through the Nagash stuff, then Return of Nagash, then the Age of Franz collection and the Nagash end of times rule book(as that probably has all the lore to date?), then read through the link you provided LotN. Again, huge thanks. I am a stickler about reading things "in order" so that I get al the references/understand the impact of events and such. 
http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer/age-of-karl-franz-ebook-collection.html


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Not really. The only real connection is that they occur during the timeline of the current emperor, and have sweet nothing to do with the current situation. Riders of the Dead, for example, was written for the Storm of Chaos as it was originally envisaged a few years ago, and not as it is now. If there's mention paid to other characters within those books, it's highly unlikely to be actually anything of major concern regarding the contents of those books.


----------

